# Photography... advice needed.



## Elyssandrel (Nov 7, 2005)

I really want to enter a Photo Competition but they need the photographs to be at least 300 dpi at A4 size.
As they were taken they are 72 dpi with a 4 megapixel camera.
Anyone know how/if I can change the dpi? I have photoshop.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paul Darcy (Nov 7, 2005)

Not sure myself, but you could check out www.photographyknowhow.com

He is a professsional photographer friend of mine and would know the answer to that question - it may even be on the site itself. Just email him through through the site, if not, and he will have the answer I think.

Or, others here may know a great deal about photoshop - or Google it up?


----------



## Dachux (Nov 7, 2005)

oh! it's quite easy  all you have to do is to open (in Photoshop  Image/ Image size. The window will pop out and then you will be given all paremetrs what has your image - all you have to do is edit them as needed. 

But if your images are smaller in size or lower dpi, changing their size and rezolution to higher rank may affect their quality... so be carefull...


----------



## Elyssandrel (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the help.
Before I tried resizing but nothing happened to the dpi.

I pressed 'new' and it came up with a resolution box where I could change dpi.
I'll let you know what happens about the competition and which images I will submit


----------



## Dachux (Nov 7, 2005)

ok 

I hope that it will work

good luck!


----------



## Dachux (Nov 7, 2005)

first you must open your file and then correct its dpi or anythig else...


----------

